# HDMI son sur la TV

## Fulgurance

Bonjour, voilà en testant l'HDMI avec plasma sur ma télévision, je me suis rendu compte d'un problème, j'ai bien l'image sur la TV qui est là, mais le son sort de mon PC par contre, comment dois-je faire pour que le son sorte de la télévision ?

----------

## guitou

Hello.

Dans les parametres son, tu dois avoir la possiblilite de selectionner la sortie HDMI.

++

Gi)

----------

## Fulgurance

Donc ce n'est pas un problème de configuration du kernel tu penses ?

----------

## k-root

 *Fulgurance wrote:*   

> Donc ce n'est pas un problème de configuration du kernel tu penses ?

 

impossible de le savoir pour le moment ....   please review the relevant documentation and tell us about your finding:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio

----------

## Fulgurance

J'ai bien installé ALSA correctement, je pense plus à un problème de configuration de kernel, mais je ne sais pas c'est quel option en fait ...

----------

## sebB

Poste aplay -l

Du temps ou j'utilisais alsa, fallait que je crée un .asoundrc pour basculer le son sur le hdmi, du genre.

```

pcm.!default

{ type hw

  card X

  device Y

}

```

----------

## Biloute

Pour la config du kernel tu dois avoir "CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI is set"

Ensuite si ca ne fonctionne pas voilà le guide pour te créer .asoundrc

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA#HDMI

----------

